# Create a system dump



## farms (Aug 14, 2011)

Team,

How can I create a full system dump of my razr for developers?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

We have a few but.... adb pull /system










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

